# 35 dd frame



## Big Moe (Dec 20, 2019)

How would y'all feel if I had a 35 dd frame modified with a caliper brake mount to turn it into a single speed bmx style klunker?


----------



## John G04 (Dec 20, 2019)

Seems like a awfully rare frame to klunkify?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2019)

its your bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2019)

*A man can dream.
A man has to know his limitations.*
*A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.*


----------



## Mark Mattei (Dec 21, 2019)

Sad.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 21, 2019)

@Goatroper may be interested in buying it. Theres more common and better frames too use I think. The DD are kinda crampt anyway.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 21, 2019)

Like others before have said...it's yours to do what you want. Others have said we are only the caretakers of 85 year old surviving relics of a time long past. Choose wisely.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 21, 2019)

35DD sounds like an odd bra size.


----------



## hm. (Dec 21, 2019)

Do it!!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 21, 2019)

Go ahead and build it. If it doesn’t turn out like you wanted, you can change the direction!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh wait.., caliper brake mount? That means a hole in the frame.


----------



## stoney (Dec 21, 2019)

You could do that with a POS frame. But it is your frame


----------



## fattyre (Dec 21, 2019)

Sure would be a klunker to ride with that long wheelbase.  I invest time and money into a bike after I've ridden it for a while.  Noting worse than spending a bunch of money putting a bike together you've never ridden, than riding it for the first time and realizing it handles like a piece of junk.  Although my goal is to build and than ride my bikes.


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 21, 2019)

Just put drum brake on it, or buy a dx frame


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 21, 2019)

Sometimes I wonder what kind of brand new bicycle I could get for the kind of money I’m spending...

It won’t be cramped if you go with some modern type of handle bar, upright bmx

It’s understandable that you picked this frame because the seat stays are straight.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 21, 2019)

I've already done a dx frame.  I'm just wanting a  new one. And the modification is a minor one.  Just welding a brake bridge to attach this to instead of a fender mount.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 21, 2019)

And I've tried a drum brake hub.  It's just not enough to stop my big ass on a bike.


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 22, 2019)

I think you’re confusing a klunker with a strandie, either way you should really consider using a different frame as that one will eventually crack if you’re riding it hard enough to need better brakes than drums and coasters can provide, also you should look into using motorcycle bars instead of x bars as they’ll give you better leverage and handling.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 22, 2019)

I say cut it drill it weld it, who cares, not original paint anyways...


----------



## hm. (Dec 22, 2019)

Its only metal..any one that knows how to do stuff can always grind off the bracket or weld up a hole


----------



## John G04 (Dec 22, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> I say cut it drill it weld it, who cares, not original paint anyways...




Original metal has survived 80 years...


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 22, 2019)

hm. said:


> Its only metal..any one that knows how to do stuff can always grind off the bracket or weld up a hole



Exactly...


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 22, 2019)

I say cut it, strech it, slam it...do it up...


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 24, 2019)

I'll post pictures of it when I'm done.  Until then, here's a few teasers. I'm using polished rhynolites and TNT derringer hubs. Enjoy


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 24, 2019)

And these for brakes.  P.s can y'all guess what I'm going to call this one? Here's what I'm going to use for a head badge.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 24, 2019)

braze these on, pretty easily removed if someone want to spend irrational $ to "restore" it





these stop better


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 24, 2019)

You will have the coolest Klunker in town!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 24, 2019)

The Red Baron?


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 24, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> braze these on, pretty easily removed if someone want to spend irrational $ to "restore" it
> 
> View attachment 1114078
> 
> ...



I don't think they will work with the seat stays on the frame.  They are oval shaped. Not round.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 24, 2019)

jacob9795 said:


> The Red Baron?



Bingo. Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 24, 2019)

I got it right!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 24, 2019)

Why mess with the frame when there are so many other good options?  You can do what you want for sure, but if someone long after you wants to bring it back to original looking, then maybe consider an easy transition back.  Canti brakes are ok I guess, but are not as powerful as disc or drum brakes up front.  It would do the work of two sets of cantis.   I would spend some money and braze some post-mount disc tabs on a beat up truss fork and then go wild..


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 24, 2019)

jacob9795 said:


> I got it right!
> View attachment 1114154



Yep.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 24, 2019)

I would assemble the bike first to make sure the geometry works for you...and if you're on Facebook, maybe check with Mr tick bike parts, he has done many quality klunker builds and is a great resource for frame mods

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------

